# Chnaging HDD in a Ipod



## christineb1979 (Jan 21, 2011)

Can anyone help me on how to transform my old ipod hard drive to a computer hard drive. Thank you anyone for the help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Try this::

How to Convert an iPod to a Hard Drive | eHow.com


----------

